# A couple cool pictures I found!



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Fox mommy and coyote dad?










Got some guts!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That top picture is cool. Where did you find it?

Looks like just a reddish color phase or something. I don't think a fox and coyote could even reproduce really. Coyotes are genus Canis and fox is genus Vulpes. Anyone know?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

is that **** on your porch?


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Alaska sportsman will know.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I can't offer any advice on what the first picture actually is, but it would definately be mounted if I got it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They were both off of a hunting group on Facebook. I thought they were really cool. The caption on the top one was "Coyote" But who knows....

Never seen one that looks like that!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That first pic almost looks like a samson fox. A genetic color mutation. The fur is shorter, the tail doesnt get "bushy", almost looks like theyve rubbed their guard hair off, lighter color.

Got a face pic? Usually they have some real unique facial patterns. Ive seen a few that my dad bought, they aint worth much. :lol:

Ive seen some "red" coyotes before too, but NOTHING like that!


----------



## Alaska Sportsman (Nov 12, 2008)

That's a new one for me too. I've never heard of a Sampson fox so i defer to the expert. I wouldnt rule out a cross with either a coyote or a domestic dog. From what I've read coyotes would rather kill foxes than mate with them. I'd mount it for sure just because it's unique.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Alaska Sportsman said:


> From what I've read coyotes would rather kill foxes than mate with them.


Coyotes hate fox and will NOT tolerate them......... Racist jerks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I actually have a coyote pelt hanging in my room that looks very very similar to that top pic. It is a coyote. I've even had it out in public and people say it's a nice fox, but it's huge.

I'll try and get a pic of it on here.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

A shot a coyote in Wisconsin several years with my bow. It's color looked like a Red Fox, but it was all coyote.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

here you go. Regular coyote, red coyote, red fox.



















Hunt4P&Y where was that coyote take?

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Deano, that is one uggggly pooch! :lol:

Still not as red as that that "coyfox".


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah it isn't quite as red as the top pic. It is a odd color so I had to keep it. I don't keep may coyotes, only if they are different.

The belly is about as white as any coyote i've ever seen though. It still wouldn't bring big money on the market with it.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

There used to be some guys that raised fox about that color, kind of a "red" silver. I think they called em "buff" or something. Cant remember.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

wow thats red


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

we've been killing a lot of coyote out of a cutover that we have leased for deer hunting and all of them that come from that lil area are blonde and red...i'll try to get some pics posted up


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

Are you sure that the first pic isn't a fox from Ireland??? They are slightly smaller than the coyote that most of us see in the dakota's and red in color like that.


----------

